

Web hosting recommendations? - cduan

I'm looking to get a VPS (or other web hosting service--enlighten me if I should be getting something else) for a few personal projects of mine. Any suggestions for good companies to look at?<p>My requirements:<p>- root access to the server (I want to be able to install whatever I want)<p>- good out-of-box performance--I once worked on a 1&#38;1 VPS that segfaulted every few hours; got rid of it before figuring out why<p>- disk space, bandwidth, hardware, cpu speed aren't so important.
======
davidw
Search this site with site:news.ycombinator.com hosting - it's been covered
extensively in the past.

------
vidar
corenetworks.net have been really good, dedicated servers down to 25 bucks per
month.

------
rrival
layeredtech.com has been good

